# Tulips and Rosebuds baby blanket



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

This is my latest project- a baby blanket for my friend's grand daughter.
The pattern is called Tulips and Rosebuds , a paid pattern on ravelry.
I used 10x 50 gms Debbie Bliss baby cashmerino 5 ply and the shade is called Bamboo,and 3.5 mm needles.
The yarn is very soft and has great stitch definition.
Thank you all for looking.
I found it easier to use charts instead of written insructions.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Very Very Pretty!


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

That blanket is so very pretty. You do very nice work.


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! That’s sur to become a family heirloom, it’s beautiful


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

It's gorgeous.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Another wow! A very pretty blanket and so beautifully knitted.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautifully knit blanket. :sm24:


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

That is stunning. Very beautiful work.


----------



## NonzNitZen (May 9, 2015)

Beautiful !!! This is bound to be an heirloom .....


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful baby blanket. Nicely done.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you all. Your words mean a lot to me.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous blanket ! Your knitting is perfect ! ????????


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Absolutely stunning. Kudos.


----------



## nlrowbottom (Feb 7, 2017)

Perfect for a baby so delicate


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lovely!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tulips--rosebuds-baby-blanket-ch51


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

Lovely blanket!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Oh my, that's lovely!


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

That is really gorgeous. You should be very proud of your fine work.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work. :sm24:


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh so lovely!! That's a gorgeous design and you did a beautiful job of knitting!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful,heirloom quality work!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Gorgeous!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

oops


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome. GORGEOUS pattern and so well knit.
What a beautiful gift.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I admire your talent. This is beautiful and would sell for a lot of money at an upscale baby store.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks like an heirloom....wonderful knitting.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Very pretty pattern, and well worked


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, that looks wonderful.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Lovely blanket and beautifully knit. Well done.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Love it, thank you so much for posting this beauty!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

rahi said:


> This is my latest project- a baby blanket for my friend's grand daughter.
> The pattern is called Tulips and Rosebuds , a paid pattern on ravelry.
> I used 10x 50 gms Debbie Bliss baby cashmerino 5 ply and the shade is called Bamboo,and 3.5 mm needles.
> The yarn is very soft and has great stitch definition.
> ...


I love everything about this. Your knitting is superb, the pattern is beautiful, and the yarn is gorgeous. Your friend will cherish it.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you all.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

It's beautiful. Just what I'm looking for, for a friends soon-to-be second grandchild.


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh my! That is gorgeous!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lovely blanket!


----------



## Kiwi-pally (Oct 8, 2017)

That is lovely, and gorgeous shade for a baby blanket.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

Here’s another WOW! What a gorgeous blanket and your knitting is superb. Lucky, lucky baby to be wrapped in this. ????


----------



## Deb-Auckland (Feb 21, 2017)

Really beautiful work.


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

Very special blanket. Beautifully knit.


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Your blanket is lovely ???? 
I have Knitted this and found it a joy to knit.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That is beautiful! Very nice work!!


----------



## shosh (Sep 18, 2017)

Very very pretty. For me it's easier to read the written instractions


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your blanket is stunning.


----------



## Azorean (Feb 16, 2017)

Very pretty.


----------



## Teacher's Mom (Jul 7, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Very lovely blanket. Your stitches so nice and even too.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Really beautiful! :sm24:


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW - that baby is going to be pampered. So pretty and thanks for sharing.


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

How absolutely lovely!!!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! That's so pretty!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Your knitting is absolutely gorgeous as is the pattern--definitely a 5 star!!!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Lovely.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty. I'd love to make it in pink/rose


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

just lovely


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Goodness me, your work is stunning! The detailing of this blanket could only be accomplished by an experienced knitter! Very nice job, and this gift will be cherished!!


----------



## CLJCS02 (Sep 30, 2011)

Beautifully done and perfect yarn weight


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

Gorgeous! A really beautiful knit - thanks for sharing!


----------



## HOVE (May 6, 2016)

Sticks are so puurfect! It is breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## HOVE (May 6, 2016)

Stitches are so puurfect! It is breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

That's a beautiful pattern, rendered perfectly!


----------



## ccmjwb (Feb 3, 2014)

Wonderful job! It's a beautiful blanket!


----------



## abigailakaabz (Feb 15, 2017)

Incredible work x


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is just beautiful! I love how delicate the pattern is and it is a lovely color.


----------



## sharon symborski (Sep 27, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Very, very pretty. You did an awesome job


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## ladymissy (Oct 10, 2011)

I love the tulip edging, very pretty


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

Lovely blanket. beautifully made xx


----------



## lindajot (May 17, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous. . . . both the pattern and your flawless work!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

so lovely.


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely work!


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

Just gorgeous.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful and delicate, the yarn is perfect.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

That is truly beautiful!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, very pretty.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautifully knit, lovely pattern


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Just love this blanket you have made rahi - a heritage piece for sure.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

An heirloom!


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

so pretty. What a gorgeous gift.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Beautiful blanket!!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh how lovely


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Really lovely.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Your knitting is so beautiful, beautiful beautiful work


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Amazing. Such detail.


----------



## Maxilolo (May 4, 2011)

This is just lovely!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Gorgeous blanket! You did an amazing job!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

That's a beautiful pattern and you did a beautiful job of knitting it. Lucky mom and baby. Aloha... Bev


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Just wow...


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

It's beautiful...


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

What a heirloom, just beautiful


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

What a treasured blanket it will be  Beautiful!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful heirloom-to-be!


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

rahi said:


> This is my latest project- a baby blanket for my friend's grand daughter.
> The pattern is called Tulips and Rosebuds , a paid pattern on ravelry.
> I used 10x 50 gms Debbie Bliss baby cashmerino 5 ply and the shade is called Bamboo,and 3.5 mm needles.
> The yarn is very soft and has great stitch definition.
> ...


Fantastic workmanship and an heirloom to be proud of. Lucky baby, for sure.


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh my, that is gorgeous. Sure to be treasured and passed down for generations beautiful work.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## CharlotteAnna (Aug 6, 2015)

Absolutely Lovely!


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Gorgeous blanket !


----------

